Ask HN: How do you prepare for technical interviews? - dawhizkid
======
icedchai
I don't.

~~~
1e10
Damnit. You got here first.

We do technical interviews but it is more of a conversation about an existing
issue or problem in the company. We talk about it like the candidate is a
consultant.

Our expectation is that they will ask questions for clarity, probe, and
challenge any decisions or architectures chosen to date.

Then they offer an insight, opinion, or story as to how they have solved
similar problems in the past.

